# Java 3d und Rubikwürfel



## JavaMaximum5000 (26. Mrz 2007)

Sehr geehrte Community,

JavaMaximum5000 braucht eure Hilfe. Ich wollte fragen ob die Java 3d API geeignet ist, um einen 
Rubikwürfel zu erzeugen?
Desweiteren frage ich euch ob sich eine andere lösung dafür anbietet. Der Würfel soll nämlich schon im Raum drehbar sein ( und mit Zahlen anstatt Farben).

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe,

euer JavaMaximum5000


----------



## Marco13 (26. Mrz 2007)

Grundsätzlich: Ja.

Und NACHDEM(!!!) man sich in Java3D eingearbeitet hat, wäre das vmtl. auch nicht sooo schwierig. (NACHDEM(!!!) man sich eingearbeitet hat) (Wobei man auch ein Rubikwürfelprogramm zuer Einarbeitung verwenden kann :wink: )


----------



## JavaMaximum5000 (26. Mrz 2007)

schon mal danke. Bevor ich mich einarbeite wollte ich ja erstmal wissen ob es überhaupt machbar ist.
Wichtig wäre für mich noch zu wissen ob es möglich ist jede seite eines Würfels mit einem Zahlenwert zu belegen, um später Berechnungen ausführen zu können.

Gruss,

JavaMaximum5000


----------



## Marco13 (26. Mrz 2007)

Na, das hat nichts mit Java3D zu tun. Java3D ist ja NUR für die Visualisierung zuständig. Jede Seite des Würfels mit einer Zahl belegen, und damit zu rechnen, ist etwas, was man auch ohne Java3D machen kann (und sollte!). Da braucht man nichtmal eine Konsole dafür.

Also, was auch immer du zu berechnen hast, berechne es, und mach dir keine Gedanken darum, wie das später visualisiert wird. Und wenn du fertig bist, mach dir diese Gedanken DOCH: Dann hast du ein abstraktes Modell eines Würfels, und kannst dir überlegen, was du an Java3D schicken musst, damit das auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, was du gerne sehen würdest.


----------



## JavaMaximum5000 (26. Mrz 2007)

demnach erfolgt also eine Trennung von interner Anwendungslogik und Visualisierung.
Der Benutzer interagiert jedoch mit dem visualisierten Objekt, also erfolgt so gesehen der Input über die Grafik.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Mrz 2007)

Diese Trennung sollte imho so weit wie möglich (und im gegebenen Kontext sinnvoll!) beibehalten werden. Die Benutzereingaben können (im Idealfall) das Modell beeinflussen - über Methoden, die auch anders aufgerufen werden könnten. (Je nachdem, was du vorhast - die beschreibung war ja bisher ziemlich spärlich)


----------

